# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [AEG] σκουριαζουν οι φουρνοι?

## thraki

Καλησπέρα σας
Ειχα έναν φουρνο πανω από 15 χρονια  με λιγρα προβλήματα γενικα αλλα ηρθε η ωρα να τον αντικαταστήσω, αγορασα έναν φουρνο μιας συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας  τυχαια διαβασα σημερα από πολλα ατομα σε κρητικες ότι ειχαν προβλήματα με σκουρια στο πισω μερος κυριως αλλα κα ιστην φτερωτη. Τι μπορω να κανω για να αποφυγω κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν ήθελες φούρνο για 700 χρόνια μπροστά , έπρεπε να ρωτήσεις νωρίτερα
https://www.astirzois.gr/4407022

----------


## thraki

Ενταξει όχι να δωσουμε και 2000 ευρω για κουζιναβ¦β¦ Καπου διαβασα ότι το πισω μεροςειναι καταλυτης και αυτος σκουριαζει. ισχυει?

----------


## klik

Περναει και κτεο;  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καπου διαβασα ότι το πισω μεροςειναι καταλυτης και αυτος σκουριαζει. ισχυει?


Όσες κουζίνες είναι με τον θάλαμο σε εμαγιέ είναι καταδικασμένες , πρόσφατα εδώ κάποιος έψαχνε από Miele κιόλας το πίσω καπάκι του ανεμιστήρα , σε γενικές γραμμές και από ιστορικά από άλλες κουζίνες έχω διαπιστώσει ότι οι κουζίνες που έχουν ήπιες αντιστάσεις (όχι μεγάλης ισχύος ) διατηρούν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους τους θαλάμους σε άριστη κατάσταση , επειδή το εμαγιέ δεν επιδέχεται μαγκιές με υψηλές και απότομες θερμοκρασίες .
Παλιότερα κάποιες καλές εταιρίες έβαζαν για ανεμιστήρα από ντουραλουμίνιο (αν θυμάμαι καλά ) και αυτές δεν σκούριαζαν ποτέ , τώρα τις φτερωτές τις φτιάχνουν από τενεκέδες με επικάλυψη μπόλικης γυαλάδας εξωτερικής .

----------

thraki (09-01-20)

----------


## thraki

πηρα αυτή πως την βλέπετε?  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16754560/AEG-69476VS-MN.html

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Περνάει από κτεο (βάση του #4) καλορίζικη

----------


## andyferraristi

> Περνάει από κτεο (βάση του #4) καλορίζικη


... και καλά μαγειρέματα

----------

